# IPDM? No tail Lights, Blinkers, interior lights



## TakeoutTroy (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an issue with a 2003 Altima 2.5. My alterator went out so i put in a new one. One week later, my power locks, windows, turning signals, tail lights and some interior lights stopped working. My mechanic said that power was going into the IPDM but not coming out so suggested I get a new one. I just ordered a used one on ebay (160 on ebay 600 new), installed it and the same problem still exists. Does anyone have any ideas for this as I have nothing else to drive and have no tail lights and already spend over 200. I have No idea what to do as I dont have the money to take it to the dealer. The mechanic is going to look at it tomorrow but I am in need of a fix asap.


----------

